# [SOLVED] looking for e system 3086 drivers



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi all,
just had to reinstall windows xp had my pc has lost the sound drive and the display drive, anyone got any ideas, thanks


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={f5b84604-c746-4a12-a363-a3cb65c2f771}&CatID={1255dbbc-f489-4db3-af22-1a2162f514f9}

These are for a 3086 laptop


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

many thanks techguys for that link. i've got the displaysorted out but still no sound.loaded in realtek ac97 sound drivers for windows but still no joy. checked the system and it said that there were no drives in the multimedia section, any ideas, many thanks, mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Hi,
Can you post all the errors you have in the Device Manager (Click on View>Show Hidden Devices)
Post all the errors you have.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi bill,
all i know is what i can see when i run belarc, i'm a new starter with pc's. the drives it say that are not detected are the network, which i'm not to bothered about as the laptop is wireless and the multi media which i believe is the sound. other than that the laptop seems fine. thanks for your help, mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Hi,
We need to know the errors you have in the Device Manager
Go to Start>Right Click on My Computer>Properties>Hardware Tab>Device Manager
A Window will open
At the top of the window you should see "View"
Click on "View" and then click on show HIDDEN DEVICES.

Post what errors you have (yellow ! or Red x)
Especially look at the System Devices, you may see an error for a PCI Device.
Please post the errors you find.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi bill,
this is what has come up under other devices,
audio device on high definition audio bus,
ethernet controller,
modem device on high definition bus and
sm bus controller,
thats all that i can see mate,
thanks for your help,
mick


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

if there are any sound drivers in add/remove programs. uninstall them. reboot and cancel any new hardware found. install the chipset drivers, that will take care of the sm bus controller. then try the sound again.


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi there,
got rid of the realtec ac97 sound drivers and rebooted, no new hardware found. now, for me, the tricky bit, what are the chipset drivers?
i am very limitted with pc's so please make it as easy as possible for me. again many thanks for any help, cheers, mick


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Go back to the link I gave you and in downloads you will see chipset. download it and install it. then you can install the sound and what ever you want to download and install.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Hi,
I agree with Hitech.
You need to install the Chipset driver first.

This controls (among others) How the rest of the drivers install.

Go to this link:

Drivers

Install the CHIPSET DRIVER first.

Then the Ethernet Controller (Intel® PRO 100/1000 LAN drivers) 

You may need this driver UAA:
http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx
Scroll down to Q888111 and select the proper driver for your OS

Then the Audio Driver: (Realtek AC'97 sound drivers for Windows XP)
Then the Modem Driver: (Agere Systems AC'97 modem driver)

Bill


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi bill,
did as you asked and still no sound. on the hardware three are still in yellow, audio on high definition audio bus, ethernet controller and modem device on high definition bus, the sm bus controller sorted. i dont know if this has anything to do with it the windows i have put in is the service pack 3. you would have sorted this out by now and it must be frustrating for you knowing that you have a novice trying to do as you say. again many thanks, mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Hi Mick,
Was SP3 downloaded?
I do not install SP3 until I know all the drivers are working correctly.
Are you able to remove SP3?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249

Also these files you are downloading are ZIP files.
Are you EXTRACTING these files to a folder and then running the setup exe file?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi bill,
the sp3 was downloaded and all the drives were working before installing it. the files have been extracted.this is coming up when i try to load intelr pro 100/1000, no intel r pro adapters are present in this computer, cant install drivers. it must be me bill. at least the laptop is working thank to you i can live without the sound. thanks for all your help, mick


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Hi mick,
If you want to try and get the sound working. since you have sp3 installed, you want to uninstall the drivers but this time install the KB835221.exe in the uaa link that Bill gave you then install your sound.
hitech


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Hi,
Go to the Device Manager
Post what you have in errors (Yellow ! or Red x)
Also on these errors Right Click>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you see under Device Instance ID for each error.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi bill,
result, the sound is back on. did what you said, got into device manager, found the ones in yellow clicked properties and it said that drivers not installed wouldilike to reinstall so i clicked yes on the audio and bingo. it has give me the same option for the ethernet driver and the modem device on high defination bus. now i am glad where we are now but if i clicked on install for these items would it do any harm to what wehave got? many,many thanks bill for your help, time and patience, take care,mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

No, If the driver is not installed it needs to be.
See if XP will find the driver and install it.
Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi bill,
tried to install but it says that xp can't find them so i think i'll quit with the results we have, thanks again, mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

HI,
I do not want you to give up!
If you have errors in the DEVICE MANAGER, you will run into an issue down the road.
I would rather spend the time now to help you.

Go into the Device Manager
Post The errors you have (yellow ! or Red x).
Also on these errors:
Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

This info will help me help you.
I am going to do my BEST to help you.

I will not be happy unless you are.
I WILL walk you through this!

Thanks,
Bill

Thanks,


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi bill,
ok then lets go for it.
ethernet controller:- the drivers for this device are not installed (code 28)
modem device on high definition audio bus, the drivers for this device are not installed (code 28). 
pci/ven 10ec&dev 8168&subsys of711019&rev 01/4&23c6fc68&0&00e1, this is under details for ethernet cntroller and
hdaudio\func 02&ven 11c1&dev 30267subsys 11c13026&rev 1107\4&22c612bc&0&0101 for modem device.
think thats all bill, cheers mate,mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Hi,
This number (ven 10ec&dev 8168) comes up with a Chip Number: RTL8168/8111 
Chip Description: Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0) 
Try this driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Third one on the list.

The modem that is posted on this site should work:
*MODEM*
Be sure to extract the Zip file to a folder and run the Setup exe file in the extracted folder.

Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi bill,
tried to download the first link you sent, tried all three for the download but it wouldn't connect and the modem link just didn't install. checked the device manager and it was still the same mate.i've no idea whats going on but thanks for trying, mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Hi,
Try the Realtek link again for your Ethernet.
The link can take a while to download, but I just tried it without issuses.

Here is another link if that fails:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...68-RTL8111C-Driver-XP-686-Download-50049.html
Select Mirror (US)


Try this Modem Driver:
http://asia.cnet.com/downloads/pc/swinfo/0,39000587,50002415r-39564447s,00.htm

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## astra73033 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

hi bill,
what can i say, everything up and running, everything installed. thank you very much for all your time and effort in getting it sorted, you are a gem mate. ray: ray: ray: mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for e system 3086 drivers*

Hi Mick:wave:,
Glad to hear you have it ALL up and runningray:ray:.

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

